# home made valve spring compressor! but keepers are stuck????



## gefunden (Jan 18, 2009)

Check it out! I am very proud of myself for making a very useful tool. But I am stumped as to how to get the valve keepers freed up. Any advise?
















This one seams to want to pop right out.


----------



## Esevw (Dec 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

use a screwdriver to pop them off, sometimes they get stuck because of pressure and time


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Esevw)*

I use an extendable magnetic pickup tool, occasionally a pick if they're playing nasty.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: home made valve spring compressor! but keepers are stuck???? (gefunden)*

whack'em with a brass hammer first.


----------



## gefunden (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: home made valve spring compressor! but keepers are stuck???? (antichristonwheels)*

I did all that. And then some more. I sprayed a little bit of wd40 on there to see if it will loosen it up but it hasn't yet. I'll wait till tomorrow and see how they do then. They're like stuck/tacked in from oil burning up on em'.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: home made valve spring compressor! but keepers are stuck???? (gefunden)*

Impressive tool. You could notch the handle out where it goes under the fulcrum to make it more stable.
Be careful the plunger does not touch the lifter bore. 
Also, there should be something under the valve head to keep it from extending. A couple of large washers might do as long as they are centered-up with the valve. Maybe you already have something there, but I just thought I'd mention it, since I couldn't tell from the pics.


_Modified by chickenfriend at 12:14 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: home made valve spring compressor! but keepers are stuck???? (gefunden)*

in the third pic you are not going low enough to clear the keeper fully. try going lower and you should have more luck.


----------



## RustyMKII (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: home made valve spring compressor! but keepers are stuck???? (VDUBIN)*

umm ...
potentially silly question but how are you keeping the valves from just moving down when you push on the compressor?
If the valves are allowed to move down they are not coming out no matter the force.


----------



## Gin (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: home made valve spring compressor! but keepers are stuck???? (RustyMKII)*

Your tool is pretty nice MacGyver.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

i second the notion that you need to compress the springs a cm or so more than that to get the keepers out. your tool may also be side loading the top retainer causing it to bind on the keepers


----------



## BobinNM (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Rap 'em all with a plastic hammer, make sure you put someting solid under the valve your trying to remove too prevent it from moving. You want to compress the spring, not push the valve into the head. More WD40 and some long needle-nose pliers. A Magnetized screwdriver helps too. Nice homemade tool. I have done this valve job recently. If there's a lot of engine coking, the overnight soak helps, just tap 'em with the plastic hammer every so often to get the gunk loose. Good luck.


----------



## gefunden (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_i second the notion that you need to compress the springs a cm or so more than that to get the keepers out. your tool may also be side loading the top retainer causing it to bind on the keepers

I made a revision. I put two hose clamps at the end where the notch would be to keep the lever end more stable. Doesn't move and is very solid. 

_Quote, originally posted by *RustyMKII* »_umm ...
potentially silly question but how are you keeping the valves from just moving down when you push on the compressor?
If the valves are allowed to move down they are not coming out no matter the force.

Not silly at all. I see where your coming from, but that can't happen since I'm pressing on the retainer only, with hopes that the valve will stay in place and expose the keepers but that is what I am having a problem with since the engine oil coking has done such a fantastic job. Letting it soak for a couple of days then I'll go back to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: home made valve spring compressor! but keepers are stuck???? (gefunden)*

1) If you have valve shims, place them under each valve in the combustion side. Make sure it fills the cavity so when you push down the valve has nowhere to go and be able to knock the retainer off. Whach your tool before you try removing the retainer, this will free them without hitting with a hammer.
2) Place it on a 5/8" plywood exactly the shape of your head bottom. Either use a large enough C-clamp to hold the head down and lock the plywood to the head. Or mark the headbolt holes to the plywood and drill it so you can use the old bolts (anything that will fit and secure) to hold it secure.
3) Have a party now that when you press the springs the valve will go nowhere and the retainer locks are easily replaced.


----------

